# Cryptocoryne Rot



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's a letter that I just received.

"I have a 30 gal tank planted half w/Cryptocoryne and half w/Vallisneria. 
Recently I saw the Cryptocorynes started to die, w/older leaves turning 
mushy (Vals look fine). The substrate in the tank is garden soil covered by 
½ inch of gravel. It is lighted by two 24 watt bulbs. I have only a couple 
of small snails. Until recently the Cryptocorynes were growing well and 
looked great. I had a population explosion of Platys in my tank recently (4 
adults, 13 young adults, numerous babies), and three clown loaches.
Could you advise me? I want to get my Cryps growing again!. 

When I saw the plants were in distress I did a partial water change and noticed I vacuumed up a lot of fish feces. Could the high population of fish be the cause of the die back? The tank has been set up for about 7 years. Could my soil substrate be nutrient depleted? Any ideas or suggestions you would be appreciated."

Dear Folks,

Massive die-offs of Cryptocoryne ("Cryptocoryne meltdowns") are not uncommon in tanks OR in nature. However, the die-off can be devastating to an aquarium ecosystem. That's because (all of a sudden) you have a lot of dead organic matter in your tank.

What looks like fish feces is really just mulm-- mostly organic matter and clumped bacteria feeding on the organic matter.

For a Cryptocoryne "meltdown" like this, I would advise removing the debris and changing the water. The Crytocorynes, if their roots are not affected, will probably grow back just fine.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Could the vals be out-competing the crypts, Diane? Perhaps the vals' roots are choking the crypt roots......sort of an "invasive" competition?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

dwalstad said:


> "I have a 30 gal tank ... and three clown loaches."


Not to get off topic, but whoever wrote the letter had such a bad idea.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Are you suggesting it might be Karma?


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

guaiac_boy said:


> Not to get off topic, but whoever wrote the letter had such a bad idea.


Having 3 clown loaches in a 30 gal. isn't necessarily a bad idea depending on how big they are. If they are small, you can grow them out for a couple of years before you can trade them in for a new batch of small clowns. That's what I've always done and they have grown fine and never showed any signs of stress.

-ricardo


----------



## srogers7 (Dec 22, 2007)

Cryptocoryne Meltdown Gal,

Diana thanks for the advice. I’ll follow it.

Threads – 
The val may not be out competing the crypts. I say this because the tank plants are in two separate stands. Literally, one third of the right side all val and the left two thirds is crypts. I, however, can’t be sure as this is my first planted aquarium.

No, not Karma – I think to high a fish population. At any rate it can’t hurt to reduce the population. I’m going to transfer some of the platys to another tank.

Yes, the clown loaches are small. I plan to move them to a larger tank later. I’ve used them in the past as a safe way to control snail populations.

Thanks everyone for your helpful comments! 

Sue


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

srogers7 said:


> Yes, the clown loaches are small. I plan to move them to a larger tank later. I've used them in the past as a safe way to control snail populations.


Well, I'm glad to hear you have plans for them. I didn't mean to be offensive - probably 95% of clown loaches go to people that will never have room to house them correctly. Like pacus they're a bit too available to the general population. Thousands of the poor things will be sold by chain stores to people with their new 10 gallon Christmas aquariums this year.

As for the crypts, be patient, they'll bounce back. The key to them is steady conditions and root fertilizer tabs.


----------



## srogers7 (Dec 22, 2007)

Cryptocoryne Meltdown Gal,

Thanks! I have not tried root fert tabs.

Loaches are such beautiful fish. The best luck I have had was in a long-term stable 55 gal tank. 

Whether I am bringing healthy looking loaches home from the store or if I have to move my fish from one tank to another I always worry they will come down with ick. Do you know how long new loaches should be quarantined before putting them in an established tank? 

Do you know if this parasite can be present but dormant in a tank, showing up with a tank ecology disturbance like I have, but no introduction of new fish? 

Sue


----------

